# Projector trigger port



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost completely finished with my theatre build (will post complete construction photos soon!) and now I want a remote-controlled curtain above the stage in front of the screen.

Can I use the trigger port on my projector to open and close this curtain- and where can I buy such a device?

I have searched and searched, and not found a motorized curtain that claims to work like this so far!
I don't want to use a remote to turn on the projector, and then another remote to open the curtains- I just want to hit the projector on and then it trigger the curtains on it's own.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see why you couldn't do this. Instead of the trigger operating a screen it could open the curtains. Did you get this working?


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, time has passed and I've been ultra busy... But despite my lunchbreak google searching I STILL haven't found motorized curtains that function in the way I described above. 

I thought there was an ad banner that used to run on these forums for one but maybe I'm mistaken?

Anyone out there with some more insight?


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Reviving this thread in hopes somebody with know-how might stumble across it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think you'll find remote control curtains that will work off the projector..
What most people do is to program the remote that comes with the curtain control..into their Universal remote..Timing it so that when the projector switches on, the curtain control actuates as well..


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I don't think you'll find remote control curtains that will work off the projector..
> What most people do is to program the remote that comes with the curtain control..into their Universal remote..Timing it so that when the projector switches on, the curtain control actuates as well..


Exactly, as long as the curtain has a remote like this one you can program it into an IR universal remote like a Logitech Harmony One.


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

You could use an arduino to do your bidding for you. I would connect the trigger from the projector to a 12 volt relay, then the relay contacts to the arduino digital in pins. Now the arduino knows when the pj is on or off. From there you could do a couple things, have the arduino control a cheep servo to adjust the blinds or have it 'talk' to the motorized blinds controller. 
An arduino can do quite a bit, you can take advantage of that by making it do whatelse you want when you watch pj such as dim the lights, turn up the sound, ...
Search for arduino and whatever you want to control and you'll see tons of examples and how-to's.


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Rkolbi! 

I've never dabbled in stuff like you describe- but it sounds like a fun project! Can it control a remote? If so I could just have it use the remote whenever the projector is turned on or off?


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you talking about the arduino sending out or receiving IR? Either way the answer would be yes. I think the easiest method would be using the 12 volt trigger on the PJ, then you could do something like this: 
Google WINDOWS BLINDS CRASHED NEBULOUS

In this example he uses an IR remote, but simple programming logic would be based on 12 volt status from PJ with blinds control servo position. Or you could follow his example and use a remote but I have not messed around with his type of controller so I don't know how much of a pain in the butt it would be, prob not that bad. I use arduino in projects because they are easily obtainable, even Radio Shack sells them, and there are tons of examples on the web for when you get stuck.


----------

